# Secondhand cars



## Mr&MrsE (May 14, 2008)

Hi its us again!! We were wondering if anyone has any ideas where we could have a look at secondhand cars? Were coming to Limassol area in approx 2 weeks but we will be travelling round a bit so any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks Alun & Liz


----------



## amandabev (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi again
we got good deals on both of our cars from a guy in Yeriskipou. A car company called Simon Emery. He has given us good after care too, which we think is important. Hope we can meet up when you get here so i can help you with the info you need to work here as a nurse. 
regards. Mandy [email protected]


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We bought our first car from Andy's Motors in Limassol. They have a huge 'warehouse' close to the port. Many people have very good experiences with them but we didn't. We were very unhappy because we ended up paying a fortune for repairs that should have been covered by their warranty.


----------



## poolmonkey (Jun 1, 2008)

There are any amount of used car places on the old port road in Limassol. There is an autotrader magazine, so use that at least to get an idea of what to pay. Good luck.


----------

